# Using Roundup (glyphosate) on weeds in dormant bermuda



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Anyone have any thoughts on using Roundup on dormant bermuda? I know bermuda doesn't go fully dormant in parts of the Southeast. I am more talking about using it during the January winter time frame where air temp highs are in the 30s or after a hard frost. I am also talking about being selective when spraying and not just hammering the dormant bermuda with roundup lol. Prepping for poa annua issues knowing my pre-m won't stop it all. I had a big poa problem last year.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't ever recommend that as you never know what is awake and what isn't. To me the risk isn't worth the reward. Just stay after the weeds and make sure you are putting down the PreM in the Spring and Fall. A thick and healthy Bermuda lawn will do more to choke out weeds then any herbicide will do.


----------



## tincan (Sep 4, 2020)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on using Roundup on dormant bermuda?


Don't do it. I did an experiment last year (putting glyphosate on Poa in a dormant Bermuda lawn), and ended up with a few brown patches. It took a while for Bermuda to spread back in late spring.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

tincan said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any thoughts on using Roundup on dormant bermuda?
> ...


+1 I sprayed a large area in my back yard that I was certain was dormant. The weeds all died but the Bermuda still has not gotten back as healthy as it was last year. It just isn't worth the risk. Listen to @Mightyquinn advice.


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

There are better options for that, Revolver will smoke poa and pretty much any other grassy weed in Bermuda. Celsius will also work but is a little slower. You also don't need to wait until dead of winter to use these.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

So would a blanket spray of Celsius/Certainty on dormant bermuda be the safe bet? Assuming a good pre-em went down in the fall and will do again in March, is there a downside to the blanket spray besides the cost?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@gooodawgs With your size yard (mine is about the same size) I would blanket spray(lower rates) every month until I felt I could just spot spray with a gallon of mix. Downside is you could possibly hit your max label rates of Celsius after 3 -4 blanket sprays. As far as cost I would look at Outrider as a possible substitute for Certainity. Outrider will bring your cost down to about $18-$20 an acre compared to $90.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Certainty would be most cost effective for poa annua, no? I don't need to spend $250 on a bottle that will last me for 50 years.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> So would a blanket spray of Celsius/Certainty on dormant bermuda be the safe bet? Assuming a good pre-em went down in the fall and will do again in March, is there a downside to the blanket spray besides the cost?


If you spray your PreM apps, then you could just add the Celsius/Certainty to the mix and kill two birds with one stone. I recommend doing this for the Spring application, I would only do this if you have weeds already popping up in the lawn. I've done this in the past with good success but I always put my PreM down much later than anyone else does as I usually wait until late March or early April. Don't get caught all up in soil temps and dates when it comes to PreM. :thumbup:


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Jeremy3292 I will be the odd man out and say that you could do the glyphosate. I did the exact thing to my big section last February since it didn't get pre-m and had no ill effects, it greened up evenly and at the same time as the section that didn't get sprayed.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Don't do it!


----------



## Bermuda Butcher (Jul 10, 2019)

I've got the same issue. I did my fall pre emergent(s) and the poa is already coming back as it did in the spring. So I'm about to go out there and hose it down with some Image. With the recommend amount. Of course. See what that does. Maybe I should add a drop of Roundup and a sprinkle of Certainty for good measure. Eh. Maybe not.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Bermuda Butcher said:


> Maybe I should add a drop of Roundup and a sprinkle of Certainty for good measure. Eh. Maybe not.


Do it for science. Take pictures and share it with us.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bermuda Butcher said:


> I've got the same issue. I did my fall pre emergent(s) and the poa is already coming back as it did in the spring. So I'm about to go out there and hose it down with some Image. With the recommend amount. Of course. See what that does. Maybe I should add a drop of Roundup and a sprinkle of Certainty for good measure. Eh. Maybe not.


I know you were joking, but just a note to always apply herbicides at the appropriate label rate to kill the target weed(s).

Herbicide-resistant poa (even glyphosate-resistance) is a real thing...

https://site.caes.uga.edu/entomologyresearch/2019/01/dealing-with-glyphosate-resistant-poa-annua-in-bermudagrass-turf/


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I did it every winter at my old house, but I would do it selectively killing off bunches of fescue in a side yard recovery and the Bermuda would fill in when the weather turned warm. Granted, I knew less about herbicides and Glyphosate was my goto for everything at the time.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I am in the process of killing off my front yard and I am shocked at how many weeds are not really affected by glyphosate.


----------



## Bermuda Butcher (Jul 10, 2019)

Ware said:


> Bermuda Butcher said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the same issue. I did my fall pre emergent(s) and the poa is already coming back as it did in the spring. So I'm about to go out there and hose it down with some Image. With the recommend amount. Of course. See what that does. Maybe I should add a drop of Roundup and a sprinkle of Certainty for good measure. Eh. Maybe not.
> ...


Good to note John! That would be awful if it did become resistant. The last thing I want to do is spend my time pulling it up by hand.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Sometimes I feel like roundup clears the way for more weeds to sprout...


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I've done it... a long time ago. I was lucky and it was dormant, but as others have implied "You're gamblin'!"

You have to be sure it's dormant. Really sure.


----------

